# Double Detent Slingshot Pouch Jig



## mxred91

Content deleted by user.
Mod please delete thread
ThanksChuck S.


----------



## Dayhiker

That's nice, Chuck. Good work. I wonder if you could just trim it while it is still in the mold?


----------



## philly

Chuck, you keep this up and I will never get out of the basement shop. Nice work, looks great, another great project.
Philly


----------



## MidniteMarauder

I'm







over the thought of the laser cut jig. Great idea and video. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## mxred91

Dayhiker said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over the thought of the laser cut jig. Great idea and video. Thanks again for sharing.


Midnite, I am glad you mentioned that, it reminded me to take the file to work. I will post them once cut , should be cool. No work for today, our street is covered in 18" of snow. My wife and I cleared the driveway, but it is like a road to nowhere, just a wall of snow at the street.


----------



## NaturalFork

I like that jig! I am not a fan of dimples but if i was I might have to steal that design.


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for sharing, great video too


----------



## MidniteMarauder

Cut, shaped, and drilled my press last night. Need to the nuts and bolts yet. I know you said 3/32 of an inch thick leather, what does that translate into ounce weight? Thanks.


----------



## bikermikearchery

I was just thinking of trying a detented pouch for my larger ammo sizes. I use Rayshots magnetic pouch for small bb shot. What a great little jig.
Why the double detent pouch?
I can get my mind around the detent, But it seams that a double detent would hold the ball captave to long.


----------



## mxred91

MidniteMarauder said:


> Cut, shaped, and drilled my press last night. Need to the nuts and bolts yet. I know you said 3/32 of an inch thick leather, what does that translate into ounce weight? Thanks.


6-8oz


----------



## mxred91

bikermikearchery said:


> I was just thinking of trying a detented pouch for my larger ammo sizes. I use Rayshots magnetic pouch for small bb shot. What a great little jig.
> Why the double detent pouch?
> I can get my mind around the detent, But it seams that a double detent would hold the ball captave to long.


Mike if it does I cannot tell. It is really easy to load and center the ammo. You would have to try it. I did not see the point until I used one. I think this design does pretty much limit use to 3/8, 7/16, and 1/2" balls. I am sure you could chuck a rock with it but the detents would not do much in that case.


----------



## fatboy

View attachment 5839
View attachment 5838

Hey Chuck,
That is a neat jig you made up.Thanks for sharing how you do so many different things on the forum.
Here is how I have been making double cup pouches. 
Two 1/2" spacing collars
One 7/16" steel ball or smaller
One clamp 
I hope someone can use this method in a pinch.


----------



## mxred91

fatboy said:


> View attachment 5839
> View attachment 5838
> 
> Hey Chuck,
> That is a neat jig you made up.Thanks for sharing how you do so many different things on the forum.
> Here is how I have been making double cup pouches.
> Two 1/2" spacing collars
> One 7/16" steel ball or smaller
> One clamp
> I hope someone can use this method in a pinch.


It looks like that works.I made the first few similar to that. The goal of this jig was to get the ball all the way to the back of the pouch so there is no vertical line. I am not sure that it really makes a difference, but it was a design goal for the jig and it worked. I can't say I had any problems with the ones that had the vertical line at the back. but I had to try something different.


----------



## e~shot

Fatboy, I tried same as your one with hex nuts, and it works


----------



## Rayshot

fatboy said:


> View attachment 5839
> View attachment 5838
> 
> Hey Chuck,
> That is a neat jig you made up.Thanks for sharing how you do so many different things on the forum.
> Here is how I have been making double cup pouches.
> Two 1/2" spacing collars
> One 7/16" steel ball or smaller
> One clamp
> I hope someone can use this method in a pinch.


"in a pinch" no pun intended aye?


----------



## Rayshot

Very good Chuck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ERdept

I think the double dimple is the fastest and easiest to use.

It centers, without any undue effort or thought, and speeds shots.

I always get mine from Flatband and did a review on one as well.

But your vid took the mystery out of it. Thank you again for a wonderful vid. As simple as it is, I still don't think I can do as well as you guys.

GREAT tutorial Thank.


----------



## Flatband

Guys, if you're gonna do a double dimple ( double cupped) pouch make sure you first soak the pouch in hot water for awhile. Then when you clamp it (whether using washers or a a jig of some type)-VERY IMPORTANT! Pull up on the folded ammo loaded leather while tightening the vise or clamp. You don't want two separate cups-you're looking for a nice hinge (like the cups are going into each other) between the two cups because that's where the ball will end up when it's just starting to leave the pouch. If you have two distinct cups,you may have the ball fall in either one of them and it may effect accuracy. I've been using one for years and can not see a difference in accuracy versus a single cupped pouch or a flat (traditional) pouch. In fact,because of gripping factors,speed of loading,size of pouch needed,and the consistency that is so important in all aspects of slingshots shooting,it is by far my favorite pouch style. Take it one step further and try a stiffer leather. It may hurt a bit if you get the "Knuckle Knock" but it is just so comfortable to shoot. Flatband


----------



## mxred91

Flatband said:


> Guys, if you're gonna do a double dimple ( double cupped) pouch make sure you first soak the pouch in hot water for awhile. Then when you clamp it (whether using washers or a a jig of some type)-VERY IMPORTANT! Pull up on the folded ammo loaded leather while tightening the vise or clamp. You don't want two separate cups-you're looking for a nice hinge (like the cups are going into each other) between the two cups because that's where the ball will end up when it's just starting to leave the pouch. If you have two distinct cups,you may have the ball fall in either one of them and it may effect accuracy. I've been using one for years and can not see a difference in accuracy versus a single cupped pouch or a flat (traditional) pouch. In fact,because of gripping factors,speed of loading,size of pouch needed,and the consistency that is so important in all aspects of slingshots shooting,it is by far my favorite pouch style. Take it one step further and try a stiffer leather. It may hurt a bit if you get the "Knuckle Knock" but it is just so comfortable to shoot. Flatband


Gary nice to hear from someone very experienced with these. Your comment about the ball seating all the way back, so the cups join, is why I made the jig. My first efforts did result in a double cup separated by the fold in the back. The jig eliminates that, and provides nice consistent results. I also like the single centered dimple, I just like the double a little more. It seems slightly easier to use.


----------



## Flatband

NIce job Red and a good looking jig too! I love these and the grip like you say is really good. Have fun! Flatband


----------



## jamoni

Awesome design, and looks pretty easy to use. 
I was thinking, for cutting the profile in the jig, if you used a non-profiled base, and only the top half of the jig was profiled, you would have a solid surface to cut against. That would make your cuts easier. The base would have to be aluminum or something relatively soft, to keep your knives sharp longer.


----------



## mxred91

jamoni said:


> Awesome design, and looks pretty easy to use.
> I was thinking, for cutting the profile in the jig, if you used a non-profiled base, and only the top half of the jig was profiled, you would have a solid surface to cut against. That would make your cuts easier. The base would have to be aluminum or something relatively soft, to keep your knives sharp longer.


Good Idea. I thought about it the first time I cut a pouch. With the stainless version it is easy to trim with a razor blade.
Chuck S


----------



## Devoman

Very nice Chuck!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Cool Jig!! Nice job Chuck!!


----------



## ERdept

As you shoot these leather pouches, or any leather pouch, they seem to get fuzzier, if you know what i mean.

I think it's the speed and sudden snap that make them deteriorate.

Would soaking these in parrafin or beeswax help to keep the leather in shape and last longer?


----------



## mxred91

ERdept said:


> As you shoot these leather pouches, or any leathe pouches, they seem to get fuzzier, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I think it's the speed and sudden snap that make them deteriorate.
> 
> Would soaking these in parrafin or beeswax help to keep the leather in shape and last longer?


Tex talks about this on his Youtube Channel (slingshotbill) If I recall correctly he talks about using talc powder. I think wax may make it hard to hold on, and would add weight.


----------



## ERdept

mxred91 said:


> As you shoot these leather pouches, or any leather pouches, they seem to get fuzzier, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I think it's the speed and sudden snap that make them deteriorate.
> 
> Would soaking these in parrafin or beeswax help to keep the leather in shape and last longer?


Tex talks about this on his Youtube Channel (slingshotbill) If I recall correctly he talks about using talc powder. I think wax may make it hard to hold on, and would add weight.
[/quote]

OK, I understand, the term is knap, or nap, instead of my fuzzy. haha. And also to trim it when it gets long.

But I don't understand how talc helps the leather?


----------



## mxred91

ERdept said:


> As you shoot these leather pouches, or any leathe pouches, they seem to get fuzzier, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I think it's the speed and sudden snap that make them deteriorate.
> 
> Would soaking these in parrafin or beeswax help to keep the leather in shape and last longer?


Tex talks about this on his Youtube Channel (slingshotbill) If I recall correctly he talks about using talc powder. I think wax may make it hard to hold on, and would add weight.
[/quote]

OK, I understand, the term is knap, or nap, instead of my fuzzy. haha. And also to trim it when it gets long.

But I don't understand how talk helps the leather?
[/quote]

I don't either







. 
I have not tried it, and when Tex says something, seems he is always right.


----------



## Rayshot

I think it is the authority in which Tex talks, that makes it work. Or is it with the authority in which he talcs, that makes it work? Perhaps both!

I suppose you could say, Tex genuinely "Talks the Talc".


----------



## ERdept

Rayshot said:


> I think it is the authority in which Tex talks, that makes it work. Or is it with the authority in witch he talcs, that makes it work? Perhaps both!
> 
> I suppose you could say, Tex genuinely "Talks the Talc".


Arrrghhhh, i just vomited. haha, that's funny actually.

cliff


----------



## The Gopher

this is great, i am goign to try and build one at lunch today. i do have one question though. on the PDF the holes on the leather blank are 2" apart, but on the drawing of the finished pouch the tie on holes are more like 2.25" apart. is this due to stretching?


----------



## MidniteMarauder

The Gopher said:


> this is great, i am goign to try and build one at lunch today. i do have one question though. on the PDF the holes on the leather blank are 2" apart, but on the drawing of the finished pouch the tie on holes are more like 2.25" apart. is this due to stretching?


Confused me at first too, but you are right on the money. Stretches out pretty good after you soak up. First one to try hopefully later tonight on a new sling. Thanks again Chuck.


----------



## mxred91

The Gopher said:


> this is great, i am goign to try and build one at lunch today. i do have one question though. on the PDF the holes on the leather blank are 2" apart, but on the drawing of the finished pouch the tie on holes are more like 2.25" apart. is this due to stretching?


 Gopher the leather is intended to stretch so the ball seats all the way to the back of the pouch. As you tighten the bolts you will see the leather stretch and the ball move.


----------



## mxred91

MidniteMarauder said:


> this is great, i am goign to try and build one at lunch today. i do have one question though. on the PDF the holes on the leather blank are 2" apart, but on the drawing of the finished pouch the tie on holes are more like 2.25" apart. is this due to stretching?


Confused me at first too, but you are right on the money. Stretches out pretty good after you soak up. First one to try hopefully later tonight on a new sling. Thanks again Chuck.








[/quote]
Let me know how it works out for you. I am happy with them.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Is anyone selling SS jigs or made pouches? I just don't have the tools to make them but would love to try it out,it looks great


----------



## hickymick

mxred91 said:


> I have been fooling around with different pouch designs. After shooting different pouch types I have determined (at least for now) that I like the double detent type. It seems the easiest for me to load since it is preformed as folded in half, and the ball easily lands in either detent. I was not satisfied with my first efforts since the ball did not always seat against the back of the pouch. I designed this prototype jig to stretch the leather as it presses the ball in place. Although the jig I made is crude, the design does work. I will try another with better materials (laser cut stainless), since I think this proof of concept prototype works. Following is a link to a full size PDF of the jig:
> http://www.4shared.c...-pouch_jig.html
> Also a video of it in use.
> Chuck S.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4tdGMVxfooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I brought home my laser cut 14 gauge stainless version today. Boy, what a difference. Precise output. I guess if I was not such a slob when I ground out the plywood I could have gotten the same end result. With the Sheet metal trimming in the jig is a snap. I didn't even cut myself, which is atypical. I did increase the ball hole to 5/8" for the stainless version since it does not compress like wood. Pics below


want to copy this but the link dose not work for measurements,,please help koker,lol,,atb mick


----------



## bleachbone

how long should you put them in for?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

bleachbone said:


> how long should you put them in for?


Until bone dry


----------



## mxred91

hickymick said:


> how long should you put them in for?


I let them sit overnight.


----------



## hickymick

oh yes i like it,off to my shed i go,carnt down load data but i get the idear,thancks for the share


----------



## Snipez

Just finished my jig here it is with the 1st set in 









Gonna look at making an alloy version


----------



## mxred91

Snipez said:


> Just finished my jig here it is with the 1st set in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna look at making an alloy version


Looking good, these are my favorite to shoot with. Look forward to seeing your alloy version.
Chuck S


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

good work with the steel


----------



## Snipez

Here is the 1st set out the jig 








Not bad at all

Atb rob


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Looking good









I'm still using two washers works ok but I'll have to make one of these soon, less faff in the end.


----------



## Snipez

Just made my aluminium jig works a treat 









Atb rob


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Nice one Rob but it looks like it's deforming is that just under pressure?


----------



## Snipez

That's just under pressure and will spring back when released


----------

